# My New White Half Moon Betta



## hoolagal (Mar 22, 2010)

new to bettas ... just got this little guy ... been feeding him pellets in the morning and a couple of live black worms in the afternoon ... he seems to enjoy sleeping on and in the plant ... he looks great under the LED lights :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsqzEtFCjZE


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is beautiful. I love white bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Snowball is very pretty!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! It looks like he ripped his tail. Some aquarium salt will heal his fins right up.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He is beautiful! I agree with BettaxFishxCrazy, get some aquarium salt and his fins will heal right up :]


----------



## hoolagal (Mar 22, 2010)

hi ... thanks for the salt suggestion ... i want to try it ... i have marine salt i use to hatch brine shrimp and i have some aquarium pharmaceuticals aquarium salt but it is chunky not like free running salt ... could i use either of those salts or do i need to purchase the free running aquarium salt ... how much salt would i add to help his fins ... he is in a 1.5 gallon tank ...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you have pics that U can post here? Im a virus freak, so i dont go on Utube. ( ;


----------



## hoolagal (Mar 22, 2010)

i will try to get a good pic of him and post :O)


----------



## hoolagal (Mar 22, 2010)

there should be a sticky about how to post photos !!! i don't know if this will work but it works in other forums ... need a preview button too !!!


----------



## hoolagal (Mar 22, 2010)

i have no idea how to post a photo


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a sticky about how to upload pics. Here it is.  http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/how-use-tropicalfishkeeping-com/how-upload-pictures-18568/


----------



## hoolagal (Mar 22, 2010)

i really do not understand ... that sticky is for new threads ... how do i add a photo in a quick reply ??? the only thing i see where i am typing now says Insert Image and when i click on it asks for a URL ... i put in my photobucket link and it did not work ...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Click on Go advanced below the writing box, scroll down and there's a button that says manage attachments. Click that and if it's a file, click browse, find the picture and click upload. If it's a file from URL, copy and past it into the second box that says Upload File from a URL and than click upload.

Just a side note, make sure to clean the 1.5G at least two or three times a week 100% (taking everything out and cleaning it). Ammonia builds up very fast in small tanks. That's why we say 'bigger is better'.


----------



## hoolagal (Mar 22, 2010)

thank you so much for the information, both about uploading a picture and maintaining the water ... he will be moved to a 5 gallon as soon as it is ready :O)<br><br><br>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice pic! It took me awhile to learn how to download pics too. But that sticky and a little experimenting helped me out.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is a stunner! Like his tank, too. Welcome to the forums!


----------

